# DMC Korung Questions



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I really like the ideas behind the DMC Malinois Korung and I was wondering if anyone knew what the differences were between Kurong 1, 2 and 3? Obviously theres a difficulty difference, but how does it work exactly. And is there a reference for the number scoring system used? ie Korung 1: 554/6/4222
Thx


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

As far as I can see, there is a new Körung as of Ocotber 2008 but this seems to be for all Malinois, whereas the Körung 1, 2 and 3 had to do with age.

One passus is good:

*Und das Glück ist uns gewogen: Für einen schönen Malinois wurde noch nie eine nennenswerte Summe bezahlt, nur für einen „Guten“!*

*Luck is on our side: No price of any value has ever been offered for a beautîful Malinois, just for a "good one".*

*The new Körung seems to be similar (on paper) to the GSD Körung but the interpretation is different. 4 helpers in the "Abwehr", pardon "defence" :smile: *

*What makes me wonder is a statement that too small Malinois without the necessary assertiveness or, too large Malinois that do not posses the speed, explosiveness and toughness, will not be permitted to be bred from.*

*We are running a trial at the weekend and have 19 entries for IPO 3, DSH / Malinois mixed. One or two of the Mali particpants are performance judges. Will ask what is valid, etc.*


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

The DMC Korung 1,2 or 3 has nothing/ nor ever did have anything to with age. . A Korung 1,2 or 3 is a rating overall given to a dog. A Korung 3 is not a different routine, that is more diffcult. They are kind of like scores. But not really.the dog recieves scores in 8 seperate "temperment" Categories (there are 3 conformation categories also) and then based upon the total gets a 1,2 or 3. I like this because it focuses more on the dog itself than training. The only part of training valued is the ability to learn...not the actual execution of an obedience behavior.

The #'s after a Korung 1..... 554/6/4222<------These #'s

are as follows.

1.Charcter
2.Prey properties
3.Social Behavior
4.Fight instinct
5.hardness
6.Courage 
7.Bite Speed
8.Grip Properties


So the dog got a 2 in courage, bite speed grips.

And if I remember right a dog must recieve a mininium score of 3 if he completes that part of the judgement. It looks like for whatever reason this dog did not make it far enough to actually engage a decoy.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for that. I was watching some DMC Korungs on youtube and there was Korung that showed many dogs doing it. The ones that were in Korung 2 got pushed harder than the Korung 1 dogs did. Korung 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyp8HTaD0V0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiTEo4xq6A8&feature=channel
Korung 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or7OGPSo41o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVbDvHD9n5Y&feature=related

You can deff see that the dogs doing Korung 2 were tested harder in the attack from the blind exercise by being thrown into cardboard boxes, while the two dogs doing Korung 1 were not thrown into the boxes.
Not too sure what this means, thats why im trying to understand it.



James Downey said:


> The DMC Korung 1,2 or 3 has nothing/ nor ever did have anything to with age. . A Korung 1,2 or 3 is a rating overall given to a dog. A Korung 3 is not a different routine, that is more diffcult. They are kind of like scores. But not really.the dog recieves scores in 8 seperate "temperment" Categories (there are 3 conformation categories also) and then based upon the total gets a 1,2 or 3. I like this because it focuses more on the dog itself than training. The only part of training valued is the ability to learn...not the actual execution of an obedience behavior.
> 
> The #'s after a Korung 1..... 554/6/4222<------These #'s
> 
> ...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a good explanation of the rating system at http://www.malinut.com/ref/library/wertmessziffern/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You can deff see that the dogs doing Korung 2 were tested harder in the attack from the blind exercise by being thrown into cardboard boxes, while the two dogs doing Korung 1 were not thrown into the boxes.
Not too sure what this means, thats why im trying to understand it.

Right back at ya for the "outing" comment on the clown dog thread.

It means that the 2 is harder on the dog than the one, and guess what the three will be ????

My advice, stay out of the sun for a few days and drink lots of cold water.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, was thinking of the starting age. All dogs over 30 months have to start in Körung 2.

Isn't Körung 3 for the elite dogs. It's not compulsory.


----------

